# Help in Plymouth MN



## penszmn (May 13, 2013)

Hi all.........My wife and I have treked into the woods a few times last Spring season, and again this past weekend, and are newbies to the hunt for Morels. We've read some articles, and watched a couple opf videos on tips for hunting morels, but so far we have not found one. We are eager learners though, and would appreciate any help in getting started that is out there! We realize morel hunters have their sacred places, and we understand that, but where does one go to take a class, or seek help in other ways? I'm sensing we might be a week or so away from the right timing in our general area of MN for them to start popping out? Appreciate any/all help that you can muster! Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]_com (Oct 18, 2012)

Try Minnesota Mushroom Forum on facebook.


----------



## growfindexplore (Apr 7, 2013)

Join the Minnesota Mycological Society.


----------



## tickcollector (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you have land, or do you know friends or family who do? I would gladly take you out and show you some typical spots, maybe they will be there, maybe not?? I ask about private property because the odds of others coming through is much less. Nothing is better than being shown what to look for. I took my sister to a spot that had a couple growing to show her what to look for, the next day she walked her dog and decided to look at a suspicious spot and boom first solo find by her. feel free to message back. Is there a way to send a personal message on here? Sorry to the other morel nuts that don't like me telling others how to find them, I used to dislike newcomers, but I always seem to scratch out enough even with the new pickers showing up every year. Good luck all.


----------



## fungusfound (Mar 29, 2013)

See my post from a few days ago about a morel class being offered May 17th 2013 at the Urban Farm Project.


----------



## penszmn (May 13, 2013)

Hi all......thanks for the thoughtful suggestions, and TC for the offer to show us newbies a few things in person! Alas, we do not have private land. We have since my first post, met a neighbor who hunts them with some regularity &amp; whom has offerred to do the same with us this weekend and next, so we may have found someone close by us to head out with. If they "fail" I may be back asking for more help though TC! Thanks a bunch for the offer.

FF.......Found the class you spoke of for later tonight............going to try and make it!! THANKS!


----------



## tickcollector (Oct 21, 2012)

Good Luck to you!


----------

